# Milwaukee Bucks vs. Washington Wizards Game Thread



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

<MARQUEE loop="-1" scrollamount="6" width="100%"><h2>*Milwaukee Bucks (26-36, 19-13 home) 
vs.
Washington Wizards (35-27, 12-18 away)*</h2>*---March 18th, 2005---*









*Bradley Center
Milwaukee, Wisconsin*</MARQUEE>

*Last Meeting:*
*Milwaukee* 103, *Washington* *105*
--Game Recap--
--Box Score-- 
<h2>Starting Lineups:</h2>





































*Maurice Williams Michael Redd Desmond Mason Joe Smith Dan Gadzuric*

*Key Reserves:*
*





















*​*
Toni Kukoc Zaza Pachulia Marcus Fizer *​
*Versus:​*





































*Gilbert Arenas Larry Hughes Jared Jeffries Kwame Brown Brendan Haywood*

*Key Reserves:*






















*Steve Blake Etan Thomas Juan Dixon*​

*Key Matchup:​**Michael Redd vs. Larry Hughes​*<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="REDD, MICHAEL" TITLE="REDD, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/REDD, MICHAEL.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="HUGHES, LARRY" TITLE="HUGHES, LARRY" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/wizards/HUGHES, LARRY.jpg">​*Larry Hughes is enjoying a breakout season. He is the front-runner for most-improved player, and he is an intigrul part of the Washington Wizards playoff run. This is going to be a great matchup, with the outside shooting of Michael Redd going against the slashing style of Hughes. Redd will have his hands full all night with Hughes. Whoever wins this scoring battle, their team should win the game.*


*Prediction:*-*Bucks*-*94* *Wizards*-*89*
*With Antwan Jamison sidelined with injury, the Bucks can win the frontcourt battle, which will allow Michael Redd and Mo Williams better looks from the outside, and will allow them to create more. Look for Joe Smith and Dan Gadzuric to have above average games, and also look for Desmond Mason to dominate his matchup against Jared Jeffries....the Bucks are only 4 games out of the final playoff spot, so a late-season surge isn't out of the question.....*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Game Preview*

*Game Preview:*​


> MILWAUKEE (Ticker) -- The Washington Wizards hope to extend their winning streak to three games when they visit the Milwaukee Bucks on Friday.
> 
> The Wizards are one game ahead of the Cleveland Cavaliers for fourth place in the Eastern Conference, which would give them home-court advantage in the first round of the postseason.
> 
> After a 14-point home win against the Los Angeles Lakers on Monday, Washington scored a season high in points in a 122-93 win at Atlanta on Wednesday. The backcourt tandem of Gilbert Arenas and Larry Hughes led the charge with 29 and 23 points, respectively.


Complete Game Preview (NBA.com)


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Jamison being out accually makes the Wizards defense better with Jeffries, Kwame and Haywood in the front line. Though his scoring will be missed look for the Wizards to pound the ball inside a little more than they usually do. Arenas will be a problem for Mo Williams and Hughes and Redd will be a good matchup. Mason's play may have alot to do with the outcome of the game. I think Wizards will win by 4.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Update Kwame will not play tonight, Wizards with only 8 players tonight.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

byrondarnell66 said:


> Update Kwame will not play tonight, Wizards with only 8 players tonight.


*Bad news for the Wizards...good news for the Bucks, as we are playing well...although that is not the only reason we are winning, the Bucks have been playing really well as of late!! I think a little late season surge/playoff push is not out of the question, although I am not expecting it! Hope we can play this well for the last of the game......
*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Halftime Report:*​*Late word came into the game that Kwame Brown would not play, due to a nagging injury. This gave the streaking Bucks hope to extend their winning streak to 3 games. The 1st quarter was fast-paced, and Washington took the early lead behind 2 three pointers by Larry Hughes. Hughes had 10 points in the quarter, and the Wizards led, 26-23 after one.

The second quarter was a different story, as the Wizards came out cold, and the Bucks were feeling confident. Zaza Pachulia fueled the Bucks surge in the 2nd, scoring 11 points! Desmond Mason added 6 in the quarter, and Kukoc added 5, taking a 54-43 halftime lead.

Zaza Pachulia and Desmond Mason are early candidates for Player of The Game! Keep it up Bucks! :biggrin: *


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Bucks Win, Bucks Win!! 99-90...game recap after the NCAA Games :biggrin: *


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Game Recap*

*Game Recap:*​*The Bucks have no more room for error. With 18 games to go in the regular season, they find themselves 4 games out of the final playoff spot. Every game needs to be played with playoff intensity, and of Friday night, they did just that. Playing against a Washington Wizards team that was without the services of bigmen Antwan Jamison and Kwame Brown, the Bucks won 99-90 at the Bradley Center.

The Bucks started off sluggish, trailing after one quarter 26-23. The 2nd quarter was where they pulled away for good, outscoing the Wiz 33-17. Zaza Pacuhlia came off of the bench to score 11 points in the quarter, and the "Cowboy", Desmond Mason, scored 10 in the frame as well. The 3rd quarter was the Michael Redd show, as he scored the Bucks first 12 points of the quarter, as the Bucks maintained a 10 point lead going into the 4th. The 4th quarter brought the Wizards back within 1 point, but the Bucks rallied late, winning the game 99-90.

The Bucks were led again in scoring by Michael Redd, who dropped a stellar 26 points. The rebounding advantage went to the Bucks, 46-43 , and the Bucks were led by Joe Smith and Dan Gadzuric, who each had 10 rebounds versus and undermanned Wizards front line. Anthony Goldwire continues to play great basketball for the Bucks. In 31 minutes of action, Goldwire had 6 assists to only 1 turnover....he is proving to be a nice late-season addition.

The Wizards were led in both points and assists by All-Star PG Gilbert Arenas. Arenas had 27 points on a dismall 12-35 shooting, and managed to dish out 7 assists. Arenas also shared the rebounding lead with Etan Thomas, both grabbing 10 rebounds. Thomas came off the bench to add a double double, 10 points and 10 rebounds. The Wizards front line starters in Laron Profit, Jared Jeffries, and Brendan Haywood combined to only score 24 points, and grab 14 rebounds.

The Bucks outshot the Wizards as a team, 46% to 39%, and outrebounded (46-43), and had more assists as a team (22-16). The Wizards only shot 69.6% from the free throw line, while the Bucks went to the line 5 times more and shot 89.3%.*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Photos*

*








Mo Williams 









Michael Redd









Anthony Goldwire









Mo Williams*​


----------

